# Lost 4 wheel drive in 1914



## dickr (Aug 4, 2011)

Kioti runs good in 2 wheel drive but acts like I've got the brake on when it's in 4 wheel. When I put the clutch in and coast then it's okay. Can't get very far that way. Anybody had a similar problem and how was it solved? I'm gonna drop the bottom plate from the case were the shift rod goes in for the 2 to 4 change but then I loose all my fluid if that isn't it. Trying to figure were I start and the $ it's gonna be.

Thanx KiotiLB1914 about1999/2000

dickr


----------

